# Dirhams or dollars or euros or pounds?



## roamer (May 24, 2007)

Are contracts usually specified and paid in the currency of your home country? Or in dirhams? Is there protection in most contracts against inflation and currency fluctuation? I think this was discussed somewhere, but I'm not sure it was in this section.


----------



## Sher (Jul 28, 2007)

I cannot confirm that contracts can be made in other currencies because i never asked for any other currency. But if you want I can check it up. Our buyers are usually comfortable with the local currency which is Dirhams


----------



## dubaiguy (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't see why the contract couldn't be made in whatever currency you want. However, I doubt that there is usually any protections about inflation. If you are worried about inflation of a currency, then don't do business in that currency.


----------

